# Turmeric for dogs?



## dalidaydream (5 November 2011)

After reading about turmeric helping horses with arthritis I was just wondering if anyone fed it to their dogs and if it had any effect.

I hate giving arthritis drugs to my dog - my previous dog was on them for years and had to be pts at 13.  We had tests in the last few months and her heart, kidneys and liver were all fine, it was the drugs that killed her - her stomach just couldn't take them anymore.

My present dog is now on a very low dose of Previcox and I've put her on a joint supplement which has really helped her but if there was a natural way  to help her rather than the Previcox I'd love to try it.

I'd appreciate your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## ladyearl (5 November 2011)

Turmeric appears as an ingredient in lots of dog supplements for joints so it could be of some benefit. 

Just to add though I had an arthritic collie who was really helped by having acupuncture - to the the degree that I could stop one of her meds. Doesn't work for all dogs but when it does it really does!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 November 2011)

I've heard of humans taking Turmeric too!!! Dunno if it works though, worth a try?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 November 2011)

Turmeric is often the third largest ingredient in supplements eg Cosaquin, Seraquin. Rubysmum on here told me about it, swears it 'cured' her horse. A mate at the yard uses it and her veteran warmblood is far less stiff, plus she swears he's not been bothered by flies as much. Seeing him in the field, he's normally covered, but he had none on him this year. Dunno.

I was using it but have switched to green lipped mussel (human version, two for one from Simply Supplements) for my youngster with hip dysplasia.

I also use Pooch and Mutt Mobile Bones (glucosamine and MSM) but I think the green lipped mussel makes all the difference.

You could make your own arthritis supplement with glucosamine, chondroitin (you need both to be effective, i believe) and turmeric: human versions are purer therefore more effective. 

The most important thing is keep the dog lean and build more muscle round the affected joint if feasible/a joint where it's possible to do so.


----------



## dalidaydream (7 November 2011)

Thanks for all your replies



ladyearl said:



			Just to add though I had an arthritic collie who was really helped by having acupuncture - to the the degree that I could stop one of her meds. Doesn't work for all dogs but when it does it really does!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I hadn't thought of acupuncture - I might try it.


----------



## ladyearl (7 November 2011)

Given the outcome of another posting. Make sure you get it done by a vet otherwise you can't get insurance pay out!


----------



## dalidaydream (8 November 2011)

ladyearl said:



			Given the outcome of another posting. Make sure you get it done by a vet otherwise you can't get insurance pay out!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I appreciate the sentiment but I gave up on insurance for my animals long ago - they always have an excuse not to pay up


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 November 2011)

dalidaydream said:



			Thanks, I appreciate the sentiment but I gave up on insurance for my animals long ago - they always have an excuse not to pay up 

Click to expand...

Cor, you're brave! My horse was £5000, my dog £6000. I'm bloody glad I was insured!


----------



## dalidaydream (9 November 2011)

Not really my dog is 12 and I wouldn't put her through anything major at her age and I also thought long and hard about what I would put my horse through and what would actually be covered by the insurance and I came to the conclusion that insuring was just not worth the money.  In a different situation I might well feel otherwise.


----------



## catherine22 (10 November 2011)

I've been looking at starting my bitch on Turmeric for her arthritis - what quantities does anyone use?


----------



## wyrdsister (10 November 2011)

I'm not certain of the quantities necessary, but Rosehip has had some fantastic results in reducing the symptoms of arthritis in humans and horses too.


----------



## snoopyinfrance (10 November 2011)

I found this link so I thought I'd share it.  

http://www.ehow.com/how_5304103_use-turmeric-arthritis-dogs.html


----------



## dalidaydream (11 November 2011)

snoopyinfrance said:



			I found this link so I thought I'd share it.  

http://www.ehow.com/how_5304103_use-turmeric-arthritis-dogs.html

Click to expand...

That's useful, thank you.


----------

